# Center Console Latch Repair



## samphoebe (Mar 3, 2004)

The latch on my center console is broken and wondered if anyone had found a replacement part to repair this?


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (samphoebe)*

I took mine to the dealer and they replaced the entire lid. The chromed plastic part that was consistently breaking has been reinforced. That said, the unintended consequence of the reinforcement appears to be that the lid no longer closes securely. You have to rely on gravity


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (samphoebe)*

They will break and break and break. Mine doesn't even have it and it works better, so I can let the charger cables for my cell phone out. I wouldn't bother replacing them if out-of-warranty. You really don't need it.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_...the unintended consequence of the reinforcement appears to be that the lid no longer closes securely. You have to rely on gravity









Mine just broke, and the dealer informed me that the replacement part that VW has recently been shipping is different than the old ones they used to send, and this new version no longer actually latches. 
They say they're looking into it to find out if a mistake has been made in the manufacturing process, or if this change is intentional. 
Anybody else heard this? If this is intentional, is it perhaps a good idea?


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (remrem)*

In fact intentional. This is VW's "fix" in preventing them from breaking. Nothing to latch = nothing to break! Yup, mine is broken too as it will stay that way.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (KCPhaetonTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCPhaetonTech* »_... Yup, mine is broken too as it will stay that way. 

Thanks for your reply Matthew. Are you saying that you'd rather keep your broken latch, rather than have this new "fixed" version? Does it look any different than the old one? 
Unless it's out of warranty, wouldn't it still be preferable to have the new one?


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (remrem)*

Yes I would take a new one, but unfortunately my vehicle is out of factory warranty. It looks identical as the old one but has a shorter reach as the latch does not catch on the lip. I have yet to see a new version damaged.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (samphoebe)*

Mine broke. Dealer fixed. Broke again. End of story.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Mine broke. Dealer fixed. Broke again. End of story.

Hi David,
When the dealer fixed yours, was it with the original style latch, or with one of these new ones? From what Matthew said above, it sounds like these new ones won't /shouldn't break.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (ArtWarshaw)*

My dealer broke my console latch when replacing the infotainment system (along with the shifter handle and scratching the bezel). 
The first time they “fixed” the latch it still didn’t latch properly. The second time they repaired it by grinding something down so it would fit properly. All while still under factory warranty.
I never tried to see what they modified, but it works as it should now… so maybe there is hope it can be fixed with a Dremel. YMMV


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (samphoebe)*

Mine broke a long time ago- just like a myriad of parts on my car. The whole lid was replaced. Cost over $500. Under warranty. I told my wife not to slam it shut any more.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (Jack Orr)*

The new latch that doesn't can be made to if you really want to.
My dealer modified the opposite bit to the latch and it now holds really firm. Will take some pictures tonight and post them hopefully tomorrow. It just requires a little cutting at the corners of where the latch fits. Quite simple and very effective. 
Dave


----------



## jlindy (Mar 21, 2006)

bid the part from the dealer and the lid is $500 all by itself, not counting any labor to take off the old one and put the new one on. THAT IS HIGHWAY ROBBERY!!! Don't worry about it, it works just the same with it on or off.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (remrem)*

The replacement I received is the old style. If the new style does not latch, there is not much advantage in spending $500 to fix it. At 72K, I don't think VW will pay for it.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (pirateat50)*

Mine broke a long time ago. All because I keep a charge hanging out of it like most people.
Not worth fixing as it will break again and it hasn't posed a real issue.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_The new latch that doesn't can be made to if you really want to.
My dealer modified the opposite bit to the latch and it now holds really firm. Will take some pictures tonight and post them hopefully tomorrow. It just requires a little cutting at the corners of where the latch fits. Quite simple and very effective. 
Dave

Hi Dave,
When you have a chance, if you could post those photos I would appreciate it. I'm curious to see how they made the new latch do what it doesn't










_Modified by remrem at 5:05 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (remrem)*

Sorry, busy, busy.
http://www.zen56744.zen.co.uk/...1.jpg
http://www.zen56744.zen.co.uk/...2.jpg
Hope this helps
Dave
P.S. In NYC for the week after the 2nd Nov. Yes running the NYCM & doing some work as well.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Center Console Latch Repair (FootSore)*

Thanks Dave. Good luck in the Marathon!


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

In reading some recent posts, I've noticed that some members are not happy with the new so called "latch that doesn't" which VW now uses to replace the original one. I'd just like to say that at first I too was not happy with the new latch design. However, having had the new one for over a year now, not only have I gotten used to it, I now actually prefer it. It definitely keeps the console lid firmly in place, while allowing easy access to the console without the old vulnerability of being broken if you accidentally pull up without first disengaging. The only time this new design will be a problem, is if the car is upside down and all the contents of the center console fall out. If that ever happens, I think I will have bigger concerns


----------

